# Best Clock Brand?



## KyLilyCuber (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey guys, I just wanna hear your opinions on which clock brands is the best. By best, i mean how well the clock can turn and how the pins perform BEFORE LUBING. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 4, 2013)

i have the brand that you can get from zcube.cn, the pins suckm they lock up so much, and it takes for ever to make them move freely again, and the gear thing are ok, but they no not lock

its ok, but it is my only clock


----------



## Username (Dec 4, 2013)

Rubiks by far


----------



## TheFarEastGuy (Dec 4, 2013)

Rubik's Clock


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 4, 2013)

Rubik's after lubing. Why do you want my opinion before lubing?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2013)

Rubik's. I have a Rubik's and all the knockoffs I've tried have had horrible pins.


----------



## KyLilyCuber (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, cuz my clock's pin really sucks. And the times are not even aligned


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 4, 2013)

Rubiks. I played with Kit's at the Bubble Island meetup.

Oh, and I have a LinGao. it is DECENT. There are minimal lockups after lubing and such.


----------

